# Favorite photographers: Who inspires you?



## theturninggate (Dec 8, 2007)

What photographers, living or dead, inspire you in your craft?

I'm a huge fan of Robert Capa. His war photography is incredible; I love the humanity he captures in the faces of the people he photographs; and I think his portrait of Pablo Picasso and his son on the beach is one of the most brilliant photographs I've ever seen. Doesn't hurt that I generally love any photo of Picasso anyway, but Capa's is tops. If I'd never seen Capa's work, I'd probably have never become serious about photography.

I also quite like Sebastiao Salgado. He's done some powerful work.

Ansel Adams goes without saying. Where would landscape photography be without him?

And Tony Ward has done some incredible work, though much of it unquestionably qualifies as pornography.

EDIT: Shoot. Meant this one for the Lounge; somehow clicked on the wrong forum area without realizing it. Moderator assistance? (Sorry)


----------



## DonRicklin (Dec 8, 2007)

Move done. 

Inspiration: Ansel Adams, Freeman Patterson. Also Wegman and Diane Arbus. I'll get back to you on more.

Don


----------



## Katherine Mann (Dec 9, 2007)

*inspiration*

Of course, Cartier-Bresson. 







And Robert Frank. I think he is a true heir of CB.





My most important photographic inspiration is Tamio Wakayama, a Canadian photographer of remarkable depth. He taught me to look again and then again.


----------



## rcannonp (Dec 9, 2007)

Here's a few:

Robert Parke Harrison
Rocky Schenck
Raymond Meeks
Edward Steichen
Sarah Moon
Albert Watson
Roy DeCarava


----------



## eesparx (Dec 10, 2007)

Ansel Adams, Edward Weston, and Dorthea Lange.  Also, Art Wolfe and Joel Sartore.


----------



## billg71 (Dec 11, 2007)

In no particular order: Ansel, Henri C-B, Richard Avedon, Annie Liebovitz, Edward S. Curtis, Joel Sartore, Tom Murphy, Moose Peterson, Brooks Jensen, Bill Atkinson, Jeff Schewe, the list just keeps growing.

For my earliest heroes I would have to name Cartier-Bresson, Adams and anyone who shot for Life or National Geographic in the '6''s or early '7''s. And, of course, Annie _("on the cover of the Rolling Stone")_. :cheesy:

There is such an amazing number of great photographers today one can't possibly keep up with all of them. I'll stumble across someone's work, buy a book and I've gained another influence. Mastering the craft takes a lot of  just plain work but I further my art by looking at photographs. And there are SO MANY good ones to look at.......

It truly is the Golden Age for photography, IMHO.


----------



## sandman (Dec 11, 2007)

W. Eugene Smith was my hero growing up, even if he did fake some of his photos.


----------



## sbacon (Dec 11, 2007)

Ansel Adams, Bradford Washburn, David Muench and many of my peers.


----------



## Etrsi_645 (Dec 13, 2007)

Ansel Adams, Helmut Newton, Edward Weston, Man Ray, Francesco Scavullo, Julia Marget Cameron, Diane Arbus, Duane Michaels, Emmet Gowin,  Annie Liebovitz, Karsh, David Bailey, and, of course, several others whose names escape me now.. 

And a few of those already mentioned by others...

Ask me again tomorrow and the list may change.. but these are the ones who come to mind.


----------



## Bry (Jan 8, 2008)

I can say all the greats mentioned above, but I thought I would mention some local peeps here in Illinois, all of which teach and Morton Arboretum. Hank Erdmann, Will Clay, Walt Anderson and Jon Balke were very big influences on me and inspire me. I enjoyed their work, but their willingness to teach and share was more of an inspiration than just viewing their work. I am also inspired by friends that have giving me input on my work and also pushed me to get better. Thanks to all of them.

Others that I am hugely inspired by:

http://www.paulkozal.com/
http://www.laforetvisuals.com/main.php
http://www.jkost.net/
http://www.ellendykstraphotography.com/ (someday I am going to learn how to take a photograph of a person.)


----------

